# Midwest Hay & Straw Auction, Maurice, IA



## downtownjr

Midwest Hay and Straw Co. - Tuesday, July 15, 2008
Maurice, IA

Receipts: 8 Loads Week Ago: 23 Loads Year Ago: 18 Loads

All prices dollars per ton, except straw, dollars per bale.

One load Small Squares equals approximately 5 tons;
Large Squares and Large Rounds range from 10-25 tons per load.

All classes mostly steady on a light test.

Alfalfa: Small Squares, 1 load: Premium 150.00. Large
Squares, 1 load: Premium 150.00. Large Rounds, 3 loads:
Premium 127.50, Good 105.00-110.00.

Grass: Small Squares, 1 loads: Good 100.00. Large
Rounds, 3 loads: Good 95.00-100.00, Fair 75.00.

Source: USDA-SD Dept Ag Market News, Sioux Falls, SD
605-338-4061
www.ams.usda.gov/mnreports/SF_GR313.txt


----------

